
How Low Will E-Reader Prices Go? - chanux
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/07/29/how-low-will-e-reader-prices-go/
======
jim_h
I think e-reader prices have gone low enough for most people.

Now it's time for ebook prices to drop. Also more older books converted to
ebook format.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I'm interested in a $99 e-reader not just for the reader itself but for the
fact that high market penetration will speed up the process of getting more
books into digital format.

